# Pete Andrew



## rb142 (Mar 13, 2011)

So it seems that Pete Andrew is cutting for Lemare during this series. He was cutting for Gord Closson on Heli-Loggers. Of course, they didn't really show any cutting before going back to the antics. Seems like Pete is one of those guys who'd be great to follow around all day watching him cut big wood and soaking up information.


----------



## mic687 (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw that also but it looked to me as if he was scouting trees for that company. Maybe work with Gord was slow and I agree a person could learn alot from watching Pete work.


----------

